# PE exam



## hoosier2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

I apologize for posting this question under the exam results topic but i need a suggestion from the experienced people who have taken the test. I was just about to to buy the shigley's book but i see that there are two different versions and by different authors.

1). Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) [Hardcover]

Richard Budynas (Author), Keith Nisbett (Author)

2). Mechancal Engineering Design [import] [Hardcover]

Shigley (Author)

Which one of these two books is recommended. What is the difference between these books. I would really appreciate the suggestions. Good luck for the results.

Thanks


----------



## hoosier2009 (Dec 28, 2010)

hoosier2009 said:


> I apologize for posting this question under the exam results topic but i need a suggestion from the experienced people who have taken the test. I was just about to to buy the shigley's book but i see that there are two different versions and by different authors.1). Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) [Hardcover]
> 
> Richard Budynas (Author), Keith Nisbett (Author)
> 
> ...



Could somebody please help me out here.


----------



## principal (Dec 29, 2010)

hoosier2009 said:


> hoosier2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for posting this question under the exam results topic but i need a suggestion from the experienced people who have taken the test. I was just about to to buy the shigley's book but i see that there are two different versions and by different authors.1). Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) [Hardcover]
> ...


What exam are you taking?


----------



## hoosier2009 (Dec 29, 2010)

principal said:


> hoosier2009 said:
> 
> 
> > hoosier2009 said:
> ...



I will be taking PE mechanical. I plan on taking machine design for depth part.


----------



## principal (Dec 29, 2010)

hoosier2009 said:


> principal said:
> 
> 
> > hoosier2009 said:
> ...


I took thermo/fluids, so I'm little help to you, sorry . I couldn't imagine you'd go very wrong either way. Good luck.


----------



## Rafa (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I took MD in October 2010.

Option 1 is what I used for preparation and on the exam. That version of Shigley is in US units. It think option 2 may be in IS units.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hoosier2009 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rafa said:


> Hi,I took MD in October 2010.
> 
> Option 1 is what I used for preparation and on the exam. That version of Shigley is in US units. It think option 2 may be in IS units.
> 
> Hope this helps.


So option 1 is only in US units whereas option 2 is in SI units. But the content in both books is one and the same?. How did option 1 work out for you? Good luck for your results. They should be out any time now.


----------



## Rafa (Dec 30, 2010)

Option 1 is mostly in US units, you will find a some examples in IS units. Option 1 is fine and complements very well with the MERM book. Shigles has more detail and good examples to practice as well.

Greetings.


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 30, 2010)

I passed the ME October exam in took the MD afternoon part. I used the MERM and Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers.


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 31, 2010)

I passed the MD module using only the MERM and Shigley (I'm 90% sure it was the second option). There is a lot more detailed info in the Shigley book that you will need that isn't covered in the MERM. This will become apparent when you start working on the sample and practice exams.


----------



## hoosier2009 (Dec 31, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> I passed the MD module using only the MERM and Shigley (I'm 90% sure it was the second option). There is a lot more detailed info in the Shigley book that you will need that isn't covered in the MERM. This will become apparent when you start working on the sample and practice exams.


From what I read from the other posts, one of the books is in SI units and the other one is in US units. Does it matter. Could you please double check what book you used. I am still battling between these two books. Wonder if both units are specified int he exam. And also does it matter if the book is a hard cover or paperback.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 31, 2010)

hoosier2009 said:


> And also does it matter if the book is a hard cover or paperback.



Your back will thank you for the paperback since it won't be quite as heavy when lugging your books into the exam...that's about the only difference


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dont get the SI unit one, you'll be super screwed. I had that one and ended up borrowing my friend's US version for the exam.


----------

